# Naso, Sohal, and Powder blue Tangs



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Do Naso, Sohal and Powder blue Tangs get along? I like them all but they all have similarly shaped bodies.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

They should be god. Just add all them at once.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok good. I also was going to put 6 or more yellow tangs in the same tank. (125g) is that okk too, or a no.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you cant put that many tangs in it. no more than 2 or 3 should go in your tank


----------

